
The Fonts of Star Trek - aristoteles
https://www.fontshop.com/content/the-typography-of-star-trek
======
bbctol
If you like more in-depth analysis on how fonts are used in science fiction,
[https://typesetinthefuture.com/](https://typesetinthefuture.com/) is a
fantastic blog that goes into incredible detail.

------
Endy
I can find only one appropriate word: Fascinating.

